# Awning Questions



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello to All! My wife and I are down in Charlotte camping near the racetrack and while we are enjoying having the awning on our Outbook 250RS, I've retracted it a couple of times as the wind kicked up and I was worried about the strength of the awning.

My questions to the forum are:

1) Has anyone had any bad experiences with the awning flipping up and/or over the trailer and under what conditions (i.e., what was the wind speed)?

2) Should the awning arms be "locked" or "unlocked" to allow some movement in moderate windy conditions?

3) Is it possible to 'anchor down' the awning to the ground to withstand pretty windy conditions?

4) Is there any difference or ability of the awning to work if it is only partially extended vs. fully extended?

Thanks to all in advance for any advice and information!

(P.S. We're loving our 250RS!!!)


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

We always anchor our awning down with ratchet straps connected to Dog stakes. Has always done fine in winds say up to say 25 mph. On windier days, and or approaching severe storms we will put it away.

I believe you should always keep the awning arms locked. I will put tension on the fabric and lock them in place. Any slack in the fabric would cause the awning to catch more wind like a sail.

Our awning is manual, not sure what you have, if it is electric I'm not sure what is best.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

What ifd22 said. Also get a pair of de-flappers. Keep the awning nice and tight. I've also used my awning partially unrolled, but not in any wind.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have a newer style electric awning with the black tensioner knobs. I always tighten the knobs and secure the awning with ratchet straps attached to each end of the roller staked into the ground when it is windy to stabilize the awning. If winds are over 25, I may bring it in.


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, Folks! All very helpful info! I'll have to look into both the ratchet straps as well as the "de-flappers" (any good leads or ideas on where to find these?)

Thanks again!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Mark W said:


> Thanks, Folks! All very helpful info! I'll have to look into both the ratchet straps as well as the "de-flappers" (any good leads or ideas on where to find these?)
> 
> Thanks again!


If you have the same awning as mine, deflappers don't fit. You can get ratchet straps at Lowes, hd, etc. If you cinch them down good and tight, the awning won't flap.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark W said:


> Thanks, Folks! All very helpful info! I'll have to look into both the ratchet straps as well as the "de-flappers" (any good leads or ideas on where to find these?)
> 
> Thanks again!


The DeFlappers are only for Manual awnings and will not work on electric ones.


----------

